# Do I have wide feet?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

How do you know? Is there a ratio of length:width? 

I'd rather not go down to the local shop coz I'm getting te shoes direct fro the supplier. So I thought I'd ask here.

Thanks


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

This thread is worhtless without pics.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

What size normal street shoes do you wear? Size is designated by a number 1st, e.g. 10. It's usually followed by a letter like D. The letter is the indicator of how wide the shoe is. A,B,C are narrow, D is considered medium, and E, EE, EEE are wide. Many casual shoes like Nike's or New Balance carry the designation N, M, or W. My suggestion is to take a look at a pair of dress shoes you own, and see what size they are. You could also go to a decent shoe store - not some place like Foot Locker, but a place where they sell dress shoes, but a place where they sell dress shoes and ask them to measure you. Don't forget to wear clean socks.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

To determine your foot size, go here and scroll down to the section titled "
*How to measure your foot and find its size & width"*

Follow the procedure.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

MikeBiker said:


> To determine your foot size, go here and scroll down to the section titled "
> *How to measure your foot and find its size & width"*
> 
> Follow the procedure.


Just what I was looking for. Thanks for that!


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

I still suggest you try the shoes on. Sizing charts just aren't pratical in today's world of shoes. As the website suggests a size 11 may actually be a size 9. I've found this very true when dealing with the width issue. I usually have to get a size 11 athletic shoe just to get the width to fit. Even in EE or EEE shoes. About the only time I actually fit my size 9 feet is when fitting for dress shoes. Even my Specialized shoes I had to go up to a 45 from a 44 even though Specialized considers their 45 a size 12. I couldn't imagine trying to even get my foot in a 42 which they consider the size 9.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Try the shoes on and then you'll know if you've got wide feet.

The fact you think you might have em probably already means you do.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

If you don't know by now then that probably means you have been buying standard width shoes your whole life. If by the end of thier use, you notice you are blowing out the sides of the shoes, then yes you have wide feet.


----------

